# tri axle dump trucks n plow truck avaliable erie pa



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

Have dump trucks to haul salt n have salt for sale. 814-397-1791


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jkb383;1896915 said:


> Have dump trucks to haul salt n have salt for sale. 814-397-1791


What is your price per ton


----------



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Young;1896970 said:


> What is your price per ton


Delivered where


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Curious as well on price


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jkb383;1897036 said:


> Delivered where


Im in Erie


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm probably 2-3 miles from Brian


----------



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

Call me n we can talk about it.


----------

